# Greenhorn from the snow-covered mountains of NC...



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Dreamseason! Looks like there's enough info on this sight to keep me busy a while!


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I've only been here a week and I'm cooking already!:shade:


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

make sure you click on "User CP" and update some info of yourself, ie: avatar, IM, signature, personal info, etc.....


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mockingbird. Have fun here.


----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, folks!


----------



## gymrat70 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Welcome to AT and the BRM*

Welcome to AT and the Blue Ridge! That is one advantage we have is a good long archery season. This is actually what got me into archery. You will be able to find a gracious plenty good deals on 3-5 year old bows on here as well as newer ones. Folks are going to tell you this, go shoot a lot of bows before you buy and this is good advice. I recommend get on here and ask, ask, ask questions. Everyone I have dealt with has been extremely helpful to me.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

Where in the mtns of NC are you located ?


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

*Welcome to AT*

I'm an ex-NC guy myself!! Glad to have another on the site!!


----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk
> 
> Where in the mtns of NC are you located ?


Dthbyhoyt, I'm in Mitchell Co., by the beautifaul Pisgah National Forest. How 'bout you?


----------



## Mockingbird (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Gymrat70, thanks for the great advice! Beachbow, I'm a Florida boy at heart (panhandle). Where in Florida are you from?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave: :cheers:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

